# Classic Parts



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

on the official Gaggia parts breakdown diagram, I need part number 58 which is the metal lid for the drip tray.......but, I need a gold one. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Get a silver one anodised?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anodised in 24 carat gold.......is it possible!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I can picture it now "custom gaggia classic for sale.... £125,000 ONO"


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

seeq, I am being quite serious! Gaggia did a limited edition of the Classic in the 90's which was finished in 24 carat gold plate

http://www.elegandoro.com/english/gaggiaclassic.htm


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> seeq, I am being quite serious! Gaggia did a limited edition of the Classic in the 90's which was finished in 24 carat gold plate
> 
> http://www.elegandoro.com/english/gaggiaclassic.htm


Gold plating specialist, who do retail http://www.goldrush-plating.co.uk/services.html#retail Would be curious what they would charge you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks lynx

I have emailed them a photo and see what they come back with next week


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lynx, I did contact the company you directed me to, and please see the response

Dear David,

Thank you for your recent enquiry.

The cost to 24K Gold Plate your Drip Tray is £65.00 + postage.

As a bonus we will plate an extra thick layer of Gold, normally a 30% surcharge - ABSOLUTELY FREE !!

You will find our Gold is the purist on the market bar none.

We will fully clean and buff the item first to give the very best finished.

You will find posting labels and order forms on our website


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

... Now thinking about what parts on my bike I could get gold plated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got this one for £25 + postage


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's the genuine one that came with the original gold machine (the one I have on my bench)

This has sat in a bag for the past 10 years as I use a silver one which matches my portafilter


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess dfk must have dibs on that!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

He does, but if he doesn't take me up on the offer the same could be extended to you.

The machine itself will be up for grabs (£60 + delivery) hopefully later this month as well - although it may be April...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha glen, if you did not know otherwise you would have sold this for a fiver, supply and demand hey!


----------

